# Some help needed - 1dx mkII or 5dMkIV



## Go Wild (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello

I am going to buy a new camera and my question is...wich one to buy! It is a really good doubt to have between these 2 amaizng bodys, but i really have it! 

So the thing is...i am a wildlife photographer, and i also make nature documentaries in video although the main jobs are in photography. At this moment i have a 5d markIII and a 7d markII. For photography the 5d markIII i love it, but 7dmkII never liked, i didn´t fit with the camera (not going to explain, that´s another subject of discussion). But for video, 5dmkIII not good, never liked the 1080HD look and 7D is better in focusing andd overall image. 

So, i am going to have big jobs on hand for 2017, either in photography and video, and it´s imperative to improve my video image quality. 

Here are my doubts:

- Everybody nows that 1dxmkII is a beast, and of course it is also my first choice. But......Choosing 1dxmkII (cons): 

- i will loose all the batteries i have LPE6 (5 at total) and need to replace for at least one of the expensive 1Dx bateries...and even so i will have less "power" storage
- I will have to replace all my SD cards (4 32GB at total) and need to buy at least 2 Cfast cards. However still can use the CF cards i have. 

So in 1dx mkII choice i will have more expensive problems to deal, not only the more expensive body...

The pros in getting that body are in a good number. 


Then, the 5dMKIV got out and mixed my thoughts.....

- If i choose 1dX mkII, in photo matters, all my problems are solved!  
- If i choose 5d4, i will continue with the problems of buffer limitation and limited FPS witch is not really good.

For video is where i need the big help:

- The differences between 5d4 and 1dx2 are no enormous, in fact, seems to me that are pretty the same in overall image quality...but there are some differences:

- crop factor in 4k is not the same, is bigger in 5d4
- 4k60fps wich i reaaally want for nature docs....
- 1080HD for 120FPS wich is reaallyy good for nature docs (and other videos)

in 5d4 i only get: 

- 4k 30fps
-720HD 120FPS

But i do get: 
- HDR video feature. 

SO.....the big question is....Does it really justify the difference of price regarding to video choices, buying the 1dx2? I know in some way i realy answered to that by telling that i want 60fps 4k and 1080HD 120fps.....But could you give me some of your thoughts regarding to this cameras? Especially if you do have experience with one of them (5d4 would be more dificult, but she´s out there!!!  )

Thanks in advance


----------



## asmundma (Sep 15, 2016)

If you want to use video in combination with stills, it get unpractical with the 5d4 as there is a crop factor approx 1,7 which means you get different perspectives. And of course you get the 4k60 with less rolling shutter. if still is the top priority I guess 5d4 will do. Personally I have the 1dx2 and sony A7r2, which is the best of two worlds.


----------



## chauncey (Sep 15, 2016)

This is what a 1Ds3, with a 300 mm f/2.8, can do, if you keep focus.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2016)

chauncey said:


> This is what a 1Ds3, with a 300 mm f/2.8, can do, if you keep focus.



How does the video work of you in that old tank? 

Don't forget I am an active 1DS MkIII user too!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2016)

Go Wild said:


> SO.....the big question is....Does it really justify the difference of price regarding to video choices, buying the 1dx2? I know in some way i realy answered to that by telling that i want 60fps 4k and 1080HD 120fps.....But could you give me some of your thoughts regarding to this cameras? Especially if you do have experience with one of them (5d4 would be more dificult, but she´s out there!!!  )
> 
> Thanks in advance



There is no question in your situation the 1DX MkII is the more appropriate camera, none, stop pontificating and get it.


----------



## cpsico (Sep 15, 2016)

There is nothing like a 1d camera body, I have the 5d mark iv and it has a lot of features, great image quality, but in the end its a 5d body. Blah, Limited buffer, old card tech, and the battery life is just ok.


----------



## Go Wild (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you guys so much in your nice helps. 

Indeed, that´s my thought, i think 1dx markII is the way, i think i was just trying to get a more "less expensive" alternative, but of course...there´s a price to pay for that...

I never own a 1D series, my first digital camera was a eos 350D, then a 40D (two of them), then 5d markII, and then 5d markIII. I do love 5d series, they gave me awesome pictures during last 6 years, like chauncey got with the 1Ds3. But i do recognize that 1D series are a new world (and expensive too...). And yes, it´s not about camera stills capability only....for that, my 5d markIII is just awesome!! It has lots of problems like buffer and very limited FPS, but that didn´t limited me for my work in years!! I put you an example of a photo taken by my 5d markIII and 500 F4IS L II below.
But the problem here is that i really need the best of 2 worlds in a camera....video and stiils. Or in other way....if not the best of the 2 world....really close to it. I got my mind on the 1dX2, but i really liked somethings on the 5d4....So i began to doubt because yes....the money thing is a issue, i am not a rich guy...! 

Well, i think i need to get back to the rail here and just put in my mind that there are no such thing as free meals, and if i do want the specs, i must purchase the 1dx2 for the best of stills and video....


----------



## chauncey (Sep 16, 2016)

That, my friend, is a nice shot.


----------



## cpsico (Sep 16, 2016)

Love the picture!! If the 1dx Mark II has the same menu system as the 5d IV there is a bit of a learning curve. I need to test it much more still but it's a good camera. My 1ds III is much more familiar to me, so I am still biased towards it. But more than anything I love the ergonomics of the bigger camera.


----------



## Go Wild (Sep 16, 2016)

chauncey said:


> That, my friend, is a nice shot.





cpsico said:


> Love the picture!! If the 1dx Mark II has the same menu system as the 5d IV there is a bit of a learning curve. I need to test it much more still but it's a good camera. My 1ds III is much more familiar to me, so I am still biased towards it. But more than anything I love the ergonomics of the bigger camera.



Thank you very much both! I know that I will need a time to learn and to get familiar wiht 1dx2, but i think i do it with pleasure!!


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2016)

Beautiful. Great shot, Go Wild. 8)


----------



## unfocused (Sep 16, 2016)

First of all, that's an incredible shot and makes me think I have no business giving any advice, but I will share my experience. Keep in mind that I don't do video, so these comments apply only to the stills functionality. 

I bought the 1DX II in June. I rationalized/justified it because I shoot a lot of sports under a contract with a small college. For a year, I have been using a 7DII which I bought because I found the 5DIII too slow for sports. 

The cons first:

The 1DX II burns through batteries. Some of this, I am sure, is caused by the 14 fps and huge buffer. I find it is nothing to shoot 1,200-2,000 frames or more during a game. I bought one spare battery, but I've about decided to pick up a third battery. No way would I use this camera with just one battery. 

It also burns through memory cards. I have two 64GB C-Fast cards and really need to buy another when the budget permits. The memory card issue isn't as critical as there doesn't seem to be a huge performance drop between C-Fast and Compact Flash. I don't shoot video, so there may be a bigger difference with video. 

So, at a minimum, you need to budget for at least one extra battery and one extra C-Fast card. Unfortunately, with the 5DIV using only Compact Flash, I am afraid that the price of C-Fast is unlikely to drop much in the near future. I had hoped that the 5D IV would use C-Fast and thus help increase demand and drive down costs. Obviously, that's not going to happen.

Silent shutter is pretty much a joke on the 1D X II. It's fine for most situations, but if you need to shoot a quiet event indoors, you will feel like your camera is super loud. I've found the low-speed silent mode to be best. I hate the way the single-shot silent mode pops the mirror up and then leaves it in place until you release the shutter button. In my opinion, that only makes the shutter noise more distracting. If I shot weddings, I'd probably pick the 5D IV over the 1D X II on the basis of the silent shutter alone. 

Poor touch screen implementation. I find it really annoying that Canon put a touch screen into the 1DX II and then limited its use to video. This is somewhat compensated for by the customize-able "Q" screen, but only partially. A fully functioning touch screen should have been included and I hope Canon will add this through firmware at some point, since the camera hardware is obviously capable of offering touch screen functionality. 

Those C-Fast cards get really hot! Not necessarily bad or good, just an observation. If you forget to take one out of the card reader you will be amazed at how hot it gets. I don't know if it is anything to worry about, but I keep thinking all that heat can't be good. 

It's big and weighs a lot. It's no heavier than the gripped 5DIII, but you don't have the option to take the grip off. 

Autofocus is not perfect and there are still many sports situations where just using a single point is more accurate, but my keeper rate has definitely gone up even over the 7DII and because I can comfortably shoot at least one stop higher ISO, it's easier to stop action and nail focus.

On the plus side, I pretty much love the quality, build and images coming out of the 1D X II. If I had to go back to the 5D, I would have have a very hard time doing so. After shooting with the 1DX II at 14 fps, the 7D II feels really show at 10 fps. I can't imagine what it would feel like going back to the 5D. 

Yes, it is really expensive, but here is my rationalization. I looked up the Canon Price Watch charts and noticed that the 1DX held its value longer and did not drop in price nearly as much as the 5D III. I knew I wanted to get it before the fall sports season began, so felt like I would not pay nearly as large of a early-adopter penalty. More important for me was how to pay for it. I was able to access a one-year interest-free offer from the retailer. So, from a business perspective, I get to have access to someone else's money for a year, while I pay it off gradually, instead of depleting my cash reserves. 

Mostly, I wanted to let you know about the downsides. They are far, far outweighed by the positives, but I think it is important to go into a purchase like this with your eyes wide open.


----------



## ed35 (Sep 16, 2016)

i have the 5diii, the 5ds and the 1dmark ii. I echo everything Unfocused just posted. I have been really impressed with the speed and accuracy of its autofocus in all sorts of light. The speed of the cfast is awesome. I do mostly wildlife and some landscape work with it. I really feel like it was a significant technological step forward. It is a bit heavy and so its not great for a lot of hiking, etc.


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 16, 2016)

My very humble opinion is to go for the 1DXII and keep your 6DIII/ Stills and video are better. Once you shoot the 1DXII, you will have to own it. The size won't matter after a while. Actually, the !DXII will feel normal, while your 5D will feel tiny.

Best of luck to you.

sek


----------



## fentiger (Sep 16, 2016)

if you are in the uk there is one retailer i know of that do 2 years interest free credit. i also have a DX11 and its worth the extra for AF and fps!!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 16, 2016)

My 1DX2 had to go back  and now I am missing it, I have put on hold to get another or to look elsewhere i.e 5D4, 5DSr and so on, I want detail using long superteles, so starting at 500/4 with teles and more mounted to a good body. So far with small birds I found the 1DX2 just loses out to bodies with greater MP IQ wise as you would expect, BUT ISO performance and the amazing speed of the 1DX2 leaves you with a dilemma, thing is for me here in the UK the light is never the best, so you can have slower FPS with poorer ISO performance and get what you get or slightly less detail and higher usable images from the 1DX2. The only way to avoid cropping is use longer lenses but even then you find the need to crop on tiny birds, perhaps I expect far too much after shooting small birds with the 500/4 at 700mm while they are only a few feet away.
All I know for sure is the AF on the 1DX2 is shockingly fast! And it drives the focus on my 500/4 like a rocket! NEVER hunts just BAM locks straight on! You can use ZONE AF and select a point, wave the camera around and it will stick to that point like glue!
Maybe I can talk myself out of all this pixel peeping rubbish I do with my photos. :S


----------



## AlanF (Sep 16, 2016)

You lay out more than 5000$/£/€ on a camera and then worry about the cost of a spare battery or card?


----------



## Go Wild (Sep 16, 2016)

AlanF said:


> You lay out more than 5000$/£/€ on a camera and then worry about the cost of a spare battery or card?




First of all, thank you everyone for your kind answers. I valuate all your experiences and advices. 

But allow me to individualize one comment. 

Hello Mr AlanF. I do realize that you are a rich person, and money is no issue for you, regarding the buy you make. Well, for me is not like that. Unfortunatly, I do need to think in all the details when i buy something to make sure i don´t screw up. Yes, and yes! Y i lay out more than 5000€ in a camera yes, i DO care about spending more 200, 300 or 500 euros in batteries or cards!! I do care!! It´just so ridiculous to think that if i have money for the camera i must have other 2000€ euros to splash in accessories! That´s not real life to me and it´s a little bit insulting that you say that to a guy that is counting all the coins to have the dream camera!! Of course it matters to spend extra money in more things, but if you had stopped for 2 minutes to READ the post, you realize that this matter was one of my doubts, and yes, i CAN buy the extra battery and cards, but my doubt was if it was a VALUABLE exchange of cameras between the 1D series and 5D and if that particulary point could represent a extra cost that i wouldn´t have if i sitck with 5D series, considering that i already have the batteries. 

Well, but don´t worry, i sell all my bateries LPE6 and with that money i can buy a new one for 1Dx. This is my real life, not the life of someone for him 200 euros is not money!! 

So, if you do want to play ironic, please do not bother to answer to this post, i really not interested. For the other users, a big thank for the effort of being REALLY useful and not just loosing time with ironic posts! 

Best regards to all!


----------



## GuyF (Sep 16, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> My 1DX2 had to go back  and now I am missing it...



What happened? I also returned my original one but got it replaced (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30115.0). The replacement almost has the opposite issue where "non-selected" focus points are barely illuminated. No idea what should level of illumination is "within spec" - faintly illuminated or not at all? Couldn't be bothered exchanging it again so have decided to live with it.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 16, 2016)

GuyF said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > My 1DX2 had to go back  and now I am missing it...
> ...



I remember your issue well, OK so the first one had LOTS of sensor dust, now many will say just clean it but it was brand new so I thought I'd ask the suppliers and CPS, I expected CPS to say just fetch it in and we will clean it FOC, but no, they requested the unit be exchanged for a new one, new one was better but still has dust from new, IF I clean it and let's say some issue was to arrise then I place myself in a situation, anyway the second one also had dust in the pentaprism housing, that's annoying as can only be removed by strip down, OK OK I know it's just dust... also here's where you will be interested, it also had odd AF illumination issues/behaviour, it seems that now and then when you focus at the long end of my 500/4 into dark backgrounds some of the AF points would sort of glow, almost as if some residual power remained on the illuminated AF points, not all the time though. I plan to get another in a few months time, my thinking is hang fire for a while and any batch issues can be avoided and with some hope I get a better start.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 16, 2016)

3 batteries: +1
3 64GB cards: +1
CFast hot: +1
shooting 2000 photos feels nothing: +1
You have only money for the body and not so so for the accessories: +1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 16, 2016)

All these points are well stated other than poor Alan forgetting that some of us are short of cash when the accessories are adding up significantly. 

The point not yet addressed is how significant is the IQ difference of the cropped 20MP compared to the cropped 30 MP for wildlife that is small. It's amazing how one minute you may be shooting a bear and then there is a a tiny song bird with little or no time (or no ability) to swap lenses. I'm still waiting for side by side 1DX II vs. 5D4 crops and I think that must be in the mind of the OP.

I can verify that the 6D to 1D4 step got really comfortable in just a couple days and I loved that camera other than its 16 MPs and poor high ISO (cropping).

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2016)

Jack, just buy a 600mm f/4 II as an accessory to go with your 1DXII to make up for fewer pixels.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 17, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> ...also here's where you will be interested, it also had odd AF illumination issues/behaviour, it seems that now and then when you focus at the long end of my 500/4 into dark backgrounds some of the AF points would sort of glow...



I haven't noticed anything specific to the 500/4 II (I intend going out with it this afternoon so will check then). I know that in addition to the two stages of brightness, the camera will subtly boost the brightness further if it detects certain circumstances e.g. pointing at a bright subject will require the focus point illumination to be slightly brighter than normal to provide enough clear contrast so you can differentiate the point from the bright subject. Therefore if you focus on a bright subject then swing round to look into a dark corner, the residual extra voltage/brightness will probably "leak" across to the other points too (electrical inductance is a fickle mistress). The mystery is, if they are all built to the same tolerances (maybe!) why was my first body constantly very bright (even when not swinging from bright to dark areas) compared to the one I have now?

I don't know what the right state should be, non-selected points not illuminated at all or an even level of reduced illumination to show the user where the other points are in order to help you decide if another point is closer to being right over the subject whilst keeping the overall framing as you want it. At least having it registered via CPS gives a 2yr guarantee so if I feel the need, I can always have it tweaked for free at some point. No dust issues though!

I guess one of us should contact CPS just to find out what "normal" is. If I get round to it this weekend I'll either post here or PM you.

Regards.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 17, 2016)

GuyF said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > ...also here's where you will be interested, it also had odd AF illumination issues/behaviour, it seems that now and then when you focus at the long end of my 500/4 into dark backgrounds some of the AF points would sort of glow...
> ...



Understand all that you say Guy, my first one the point could not be seen at all when not illuminated, if you hit AF select then they would all light up dim, with the brighter one or selection shown clearly from the rest, the second body they would "glow" slightly at times! Not all the time, mainly I noticed it while at the long end of the 500, but other times they looked normal, i.e like the first where only active AF points could be seen unless cycling through the modes where like I say they were dim showing the user the placement of unused AF points and brighter where the mode shows what is about to be used.
I wanted to be able to turn off the red illumination too, so when shooting lighter subjects I could have gone back to the dark AF markers but they have chosen to only give them in red, however red was awesome! I had only used it in anger with the 500 and 24-70ii, quickly with the 11-24, sadly both mine were covered in sensor dust etc, seen clearly at F22 and even at F8 when shooting BIF. Otherwise all other features were great, shame it was not a little more MP's but as said by AlanF if you want more detail use a longer lens or like me a crop sensor body works well as a compromise on long glass options.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 17, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack, just buy a 600mm f/4 II as an accessory to go with your 1DXII to make up for fewer pixels.



I'm happy with 560 and 800 so why would I do that given the gear must be usable for hiking. Some folk are even backing away from the 500 for hiking and hand holding. Perhaps like me, they are noticing that age becomes a factor in what one can comfortably handle. If a hike isn't fun then what's the point.

I'm sure I'm not alone in this indecision between the two cameras. If I can just manage the MF of my 6D OK for a while I'll have a better feeling for whether 800 with 20 MPs is doing the trick. If so then 1DX II is a better choice.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, just buy a 600mm f/4 II as an accessory to go with your 1DXII to make up for fewer pixels.
> ...


I clearly need to use  etc when I am joking. I saw my first 800mm f/5.6 this morning. A couple each had a 7DII, she a 500/4 + 1.4xTC and he the 800, plus some fancy tripod gear. They got some good shots. I felt quite outgunned.


----------



## chauncey (Sep 17, 2016)

This is what I use on those hikes in the backcountry...gotta watch the distance from a plug-in.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Not to be concerned Alan. Joking or not, no problem. We'll always be outgunned because we are too old to handle the big guns. I'm pretty sure I'll be happy with 800 when I have a camera with AF. In the mean time I need you to supply the sample shots!

Jack


----------



## Jopa (Sep 23, 2016)

Go Wild said:


> Thank you guys so much in your nice helps.
> 
> Indeed, that´s my thought, i think 1dx markII is the way, i think i was just trying to get a more "less expensive" alternative, but of course...there´s a price to pay for that...
> 
> ...



Outstanding shot. If you can make pictures like that do you really need an upgrade?  In professional hands any camera would shine. 
On the side note if the money is not an issue - go with the 1dx2. I have an a7r2 and a 5dsr, and recently got "the brick", and I must admit the brick is awesome. The 4k video is so much better than I could get from my a7r2, so my next step is to put the a7r2 and all my Sony glass on ebay. The 5dm4 is a good camera, but I think it's also missing some essential stuff to make it great.


----------



## Go Wild (Oct 14, 2016)

Jopa said:


> Go Wild said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys so much in your nice helps.
> ...




Hello Jopa! Thank´s for your comment!!  I have decided for the 1DX mkII and i am just absolutly HAPPY with the camera!! The 1D series are really another world and in only 2 weeks, the camera as already gave me Stunning shots! So, i am trully happy with my choice!! 
Yes, 5D3 was a fantastic camera, but in some ocasions i was just not made for wildlife...This 1D...welll....another completely different world!! And the video of the 1DX?? just WOWWW!!!! I am so happy with this camera! It worth every penny!!


----------



## Jopa (Oct 29, 2016)

Go Wild said:


> Hello Jopa! Thank´s for your comment!!  I have decided for the 1DX mkII and i am just absolutly HAPPY with the camera!! The 1D series are really another world and in only 2 weeks, the camera as already gave me Stunning shots! So, i am trully happy with my choice!!
> Yes, 5D3 was a fantastic camera, but in some ocasions i was just not made for wildlife...This 1D...welll....another completely different world!! And the video of the 1DX?? just WOWWW!!!! I am so happy with this camera! It worth every penny!!



Couldn't agree more. Please post some of your new pics if you don't mind - would love to see them!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> All these points are well stated other than poor Alan forgetting that some of us are short of cash when the accessories are adding up significantly.
> 
> The point not yet addressed is how significant is the IQ difference of the cropped 20MP compared to the cropped 30 MP for wildlife that is small. It's amazing how one minute you may be shooting a bear and then there is a a tiny song bird with little or no time (or no ability) to swap lenses. I'm still waiting for side by side 1DX II vs. 5D4 crops and I think that must be in the mind of the OP.
> 
> ...



Consider the batteries, cards, software, etc as part of the cost of purchasing a camera. Then, select a package that you can afford to operate. You will be happier to have everything you need without exceeding your budget.

Since either camera will do a great job, don't push your budget to the breaking point.


----------



## Go Wild (Oct 29, 2016)

Consider the batteries, cards, software, etc as part of the cost of purchasing a camera. Then, select a package that you can afford to operate. You will be happier to have everything you need without exceeding your budget.

Since either camera will do a great job, don't push your budget to the breaking point.
[/quote]

Hello Mr Spokane! Thank you for your post! I have already decided for the 1Dx mkII, and i must say, i couldn´t be more happy! I think with the 5d mkIV i could be happy too, it is proving to be a fantaastic camera, but for wildlife purposes, well....the 1D body´s are just, another world....
I have photographed last years always with 5D bodys and two 40D´s and also the 7D mkII. Despite the fact that the 5D markIII is a fantastic camera and i just loved to work with her, they are not the same as the 1Dx, i am really enjoying working with this one. Unfortunatly I did have an awfull experience with the 7D mkII because my body was one of that initial bodys with awfull problems...I struggled so many with unfocused photos, blur, softness, etc...etc...that working now with this 1Dx it´s just like heven! Problemas are gone, and now my happiness is back! So what to say..it´s an expensive piece? It is? Does it helped me to improve, and most importan, to trust agayn in my camera? Definitly! And that worth every penny! I did push a little bit the budget, but with no crazyness...  I stiil got some budget to the accessories... I am going to Africa in January, so 2 spare batteries and a bunch of cards will be needed!!  

Thank you! 

ps: Jopa, i don´t have any photos in this pc, but i did post some photos in other post " anything shot with a 1Dx mkII"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2016)

Go Wild said:


> Consider the batteries, cards, software, etc as part of the cost of purchasing a camera. Then, select a package that you can afford to operate. You will be happier to have everything you need without exceeding your budget.
> 
> Since either camera will do a great job, don't push your budget to the breaking point.



Hello Mr Spokane! Thank you for your post! I have already decided for the 1Dx mkII, and i must say, i couldn´t be more happy! I think with the 5d mkIV i could be happy too, it is proving to be a fantaastic camera, but for wildlife purposes, well....the 1D body´s are just, another world....
I have photographed last years always with 5D bodys and two 40D´s and also the 7D mkII. Despite the fact that the 5D markIII is a fantastic camera and i just loved to work with her, they are not the same as the 1Dx, i am really enjoying working with this one. Unfortunatly I did have an awfull experience with the 7D mkII because my body was one of that initial bodys with awfull problems...I struggled so many with unfocused photos, blur, softness, etc...etc...that working now with this 1Dx it´s just like heven! Problemas are gone, and now my happiness is back! So what to say..it´s an expensive piece? It is? Does it helped me to improve, and most importan, to trust agayn in my camera? Definitly! And that worth every penny! I did push a little bit the budget, but with no crazyness...  I stiil got some budget to the accessories... I am going to Africa in January, so 2 spare batteries and a bunch of cards will be needed!!  

Thank you! 

ps: Jopa, i don´t have any photos in this pc, but i did post some photos in other post " anything shot with a 1Dx mkII" 
[/quote]

This is great to hear. I too will not regret the 1DX II. I knew I would love the features and am resigned to the fact that a higher rez camera may be an option in the future for back-up. That's secondary because my love is more wildlife and 400 X2 at F8. Great AF in this case!

I never have budgeted in my life for anything and always scheme how I can add the accessories after the fact since I'm always inclined to purchase what I can't really afford (fewer items of greater quality has served me well all my life). I do admire people who are more methodical, though. 

Jack


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 1, 2016)

AlanF said:


> You lay out more than 5000$/£/€ on a camera and then worry about the cost of a spare battery or card?



If I could afford a 1DX Mark II, I think I would be happy to let it sit in the closet while I picked up the accessories over the next few months.

Heck, it comes with 2 batteries (doesn't it?) and I have a CF Card from my 5D mark III.

I don't understand the vexing either. ???


----------



## kaihp (Nov 1, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > You lay out more than 5000$/£/€ on a camera and then worry about the cost of a spare battery or card?
> ...



I believe it comes with one battery, not two.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 1, 2016)

kaihp said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Okay. I didn't know whether the built in grip held one or two. 

Still, I think I'd get one if I could and be happy to slowly get the other stuff over a few months. Those things wouldn't be make or break for me.

I have a 5D Mark III so there wouldn't be a rush.

The one thing I would probably want to have before the camera is a great white.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2016)

If you're talking wildlife for sure the lens comes before the camera. The 6D and 300 2.8 II with extenders served me VERY well.

Jack


----------



## Go Wild (Nov 8, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > You lay out more than 5000$/£/€ on a camera and then worry about the cost of a spare battery or card?
> ...



It comes with only one Battery. 

Well, regarding to the previous post, i think sometimes people need to be sarcastic or just they do have the need of joking. In more serious ways, another ones like to ridicularize (or try at least) other ones. I guess in this case it was just a joke try.

But of course, when someone have the possibility of having a 6000$ camera that doesn´t mean that it splashes all the money he have in the camera! Of course when you make your budget is considering to retain some money to eat!  More seriously, when i mentioned the spare battery and card is because it´s something you DO need to take in consideration before buying! A spare battery (non third party) from canon to the 5D series is about 60€. A spare one to the 1Dx series is 150€! SD and FC cards are way more cheap than CFAST cards! So you dooo need to take into consideration the extra cost! I didn´t said i don´t have the money, i said you need to consider it! Unless....money is not a problem! 

Well, despite that, i am in love with 1DX mkII   And yes....guess what? I did manage to buy 2 CFAST cards, i use my old CF cards and i have a spare battery!!! YYaayy!!


----------



## Go Wild (Nov 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> If you're talking wildlife for sure the lens comes before the camera. The 6D and 300 2.8 II with extenders served me VERY well.
> 
> Jack



Hello Jack! How are you doing with the new camera? Hope everything is fine, i am loving mine. For sure, glass is absolutly important!! I worked with a lot of lenses and the 500mm F4 is stunning! I loved the 1st serie and loving also this second version! Good lenses makes a lot of difference in photography!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2016)

Go Wild said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > If you're talking wildlife for sure the lens comes before the camera. The 6D and 300 2.8 II with extenders served me VERY well.
> ...



Well, I wish I had been able to do more shooting but it's been so cloudy over many days and of course days are short now up here in Alberta. However, I love the camera/lens combo. I would not have been nearly as happy with just the camera purchase even though initially I had no idea I'd spring for the DO. I'm truly loving the 800 reach with the 1DX II AF! 

Jack


----------



## Josh Denver (Dec 2, 2016)

To the guy saying 6000$ camera spares don't matter. 

800mbps video of the MKII = 100mbs per second = 6GB per minute. 128GB Card (350$) holds 20 minutes. 

For a normal standard of 5 hours worth of media for documentary/nature shooting, 

3 cards give you an Hour at 950$. 

5 hours and batteries needed to run the camera for 5 hours equals = funnily, 6000$ish 


The 4K on the MKII is only suitable for very high end applications where 12K for a video rig is pretty good. But for us, who want to shoot comfortably at the awesome 60p quality of the MKII, believe it or not, on a doc shoot we need accessories that cost as much as the camera body.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 3, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> To the guy saying 6000$ camera spares don't matter.
> 
> 800mbps video of the MKII = 100mbs per second = 6GB per minute. 128GB Card (350$) holds 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



I say shoot the messenger, that's not what I want to hear!  However, I can't imagine myself shooting a documentary, rather I'm interested in sharing clips much like I share photos of nature and wildlife with friends. Never the less, there is still the issue of the card expense and needing two or three. I have bought a spare battery already. What other items would be high on your list?

I've now shot a few small videos but not enough to gain much knowledge or insight but one thing for sure is that shooting with the 400 DO II X2 III requires more steadiness than I would initially have assumed compared to still shooting, even with a gimbal. I'll probably be dropping back to 560 in most cases. A woodpecker shot at 120p was interesting to watch. So much to learn - ugh.

Jack


----------



## Go Wild (Dec 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Josh Denver said:
> 
> 
> > To the guy saying 6000$ camera spares don't matter.
> ...



Hello Jack! I was not expecting to revival this post, but its a nice entrance from Josh Denver and your´s. 

Well, let´s see...If you just want to shoot ocasional films, short time, you don´t really need nothing extraordinary...Just a fast card (Cfast for 4k) and it´s good to go. If you start to shoot a lot of video, you end up with the need of extra external drives for storage, but a regular 2TB external drive would give you enough room for photos and videos. So responding to your question, you don´t need anything else than good cfast cards. 

A trully different thing is to shoot a, let´s say....50 minutes documentary. And other trully different thing is to shoot it in 4k 60FPS. I am finishing a documentary i shoot in the arctic. I did lot of footage in 4k but other footrage was in 1080. I got myself 4tb of footage for a 45 mt documentary. In those days, i got plenty of CF cards, microSD cards, SD cards and lots of batteries....But....well, the price of this acessories was not too high...A different thing is the prices of cards and batteries for the 1dx mkII....but good news are coming, because i am finding some cards really less expensive, brands like transcend are going to make prices drop! And the batteries are so expensive....For the MKII a battery is about 140€. For this price i could get about 7 LP-E6 batteries for example....(third party), or 3 Canon batteries....So yeah....acessories are trully important!! 

I am preparing a new job, this time in Africa, i will leave in late January. I am starting to buy new material, and i need to take with me, at least 2 extra batteries, and 4 Cfast cards: (two 64 GB and two 128GB), i need 4 more 2 TB external drives. Two for storage, and other two to backup (or to use if the two others get full). And even with this number of cards, i need always to get laptop near me, and automatically pass all the footage when i got 1 minute free time just to prevent i get all the cards full. 

So of course the price of acessories does matter, and it was my initial doubt....to buy 1DX mkII and change everything ( because i got 5D mkIII and 7D mkII), or to keep in 5d line and buy the 5d mkIV. Well, i don´ regret for 1 second, that i decided fro the 1dx, what a camera! And 4k60fps....is just fantastic!!  

Cheers


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2016)

Go Wild, thanks for that, it is reassuring and I'm slowly acquiring the various bits of information that is painting a complete picture. 

The number of options with the 1DX II is initially confusing, actually overwhelming but I'm getting the AF sorted out and now there is the AF manual just in time. The camera is a pleasure especially with my 400 DO X2. 

A funny little reference point for me is that I can adequately frame a small bird high in a tree, easily a distance that doesn't frighten too many. 

If you find extra good prices on CFast let us know. I think by spring I'll purchase at least one 128 Transcend.

Jack


----------

